

The net is easy to censor - graemep
http://pietersz.co.uk/2008/12/internet-easy-censor

======
Dobbs
Yea IWF managed to censor an image! People got annoyed when they realized, and
demanded it to be taken down. Yes the iternet will route around problems but
if there isn't the need it won't.

If the IWF refused or this becomes more common then people will start taking
action. Dialup, VPN's, SSH tunneling, Proxies and alternate DNS providers are
all in one form or another a soloution to this style of problem, but until the
problem becomes bad enought people won't react.

If you want proof that people will react go look up how to access Hulu from
out side the US.

~~~
graemep
All those can be stopped or made difficult enough that most people will not be
able to do them. Circumventing the system could also be criminalised.

Blocking DNS (apart from the ISP's own server), blocking known foreign
proxies, etc.

------
lv_
united nations believes they already have been given the right to regulate the
internet... since they are an 'international body' and an 'international
forum' and the internet is 'borderless'. anyway, check out this for more info
<http://nodollar.info/z/un-tricks-their-sleeves> ... The UN must be dissolved,
and with more people waking up, the prospects are looking better every-day. -
em

